
Algorithmia – Open Marketplace for Algorithms - smoser
https://algorithmia.com/
======
mikeyanderson
When you're working on a startup the hustle is real. Walking into work this
morning and seeing that somebody added us here and that it hit the front page
is a great way to start the day. Thanks y'all :)

As a thank you here's a code to get 30,000 credits on me to test out some of
the algorithms. Here's the code: HNDec2017

~~~
keithnz
very interesting. Is there any kind of forum where you can state a problem and
someone can suggest what AI/ML to try and apply to the problem?

We have an IOT platform where we have thousands of sensors gathering all kinds
of data for all kinds of industries, there are lots of interesting things we
could do with the data. A lot would be around predicting the future, other
situations is about classifying complex data streams as a certain kind of
events which we can then use as alarms or information for decision making.

~~~
mikeyanderson
Awesome. Would love to hear more about what you're doing. Do you have a site?

------
wenc
Competitors include:

* Azure Cognitive Services (REST-based)

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
service...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/cognitive-
services/directory/)

* Amazon ML (REST-based), including Polly, Rekognition etc.

[https://aws.amazon.com/machine-
learning/?nc2=h_l3_ai](https://aws.amazon.com/machine-learning/?nc2=h_l3_ai)

AI-as-a-Service is a interesting space that is likely to grow over time.

Part of the problem with doing AI in-house is that it's really hard/expensive
to get large corpuses of correctly labeled data to train your algorithms on,
so what these folks are really selling is a set of trained model weights
exposed as an API.

~~~
tfolbrecht
Is there some legal/technical reason you couldn't encapsulate their APIs?

~~~
wenc
Resell Microsoft or Amazon APIs? I don’t see why not but it sounds a bit like
misrepresentation to me.

------
KasianFranks
Algorithmia is great. They're hosting one our summarization algo's
[https://algorithmia.com/algorithms/SummarAI/Summarizer](https://algorithmia.com/algorithms/SummarAI/Summarizer)

------
partycoder
Algorithms are valuable, but in the scope of machine learning what is becoming
increasingly valuable are data sets.

The algorithm is one very important building block but a good data set is what
finally allows you to materialize a solution.

~~~
AznHisoka
this is exactly what I say every single time someone shows off a project like
this. Give me valuable data (and lots of it).

Instead of an algorithm store, have a dataset store. I wanna buy a dataset of
1 million tagged stackoverflow questions. I wanna buy a dataset of 1 million
random Amazon reviews. I wanna buy a dataset of 1 million blog comments. i
wanna buy a dataset updated monthly of billions of new urls found in the web.
data, data, data.

with data I can come up with a crude algorithm that works in a day. with no
data, not even the most sophisticated algorithm will work.

~~~
tramGG
Check out Synapse.AI basically answers your question to data + ML models -- in
a decentralized way.

------
superquest
A related endeavor is James Simons' Flatiron Institute.

They're creating bespoke algorithms for academics in the fields of
computational biology, computational astronomy, and computational quantum
physics -- replacing current practice of passing down old, duct taped Fortran
code from professors to grad students.

There was an interesting profile in the New Yorker a few days ago:
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/12/18/jim-simons-
the...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/12/18/jim-simons-the-numbers-
king)

------
chadkruse
Took a deep dive yesterday comparing a few tagging/classification algorithms
to the Google Cloud Natural Language and AWS Comprehend APIs, and I have to
say I'm impressed.

I've been searching for the right tool to try to add tagging to a large
dataset of charitable data, and while I couldn't find anything off the shelf
at Algorithmia, the GUI allows for easy forking and adjustment of existing
algorithms. As a primarily front-end developer, never thought machine learning
would be this accessible. Great work!

~~~
mikeyanderson
If there's something that you need—please use the chat box to tell us what you
need. We have engineers that are constantly helping devs get their algos
dialed in. If you're doing 501c3 work you can probably ask for some bonus
credits as well (we love helping good causes :) )

------
orliesaurus
I never used this platform until today, wow. This reminds me of old Mashape
and early Blockspring if they had a baby (loved those). I'm very excited to
dig into this more! WOW, I can tell more developers would love this if there
was more outreach and love around this product!

~~~
mikeyanderson
Welcome to the community :) What would you like to see?

~~~
orliesaurus
\- Video tutorials - at least for the onboarding to show around the platform
and get users adopt faster (other than the hello world). Cause when we did the
api marketplace rebuild from the UX perspective we messed up the onboarding
(for a while) because we didn't give users a clear explanation of what they
had to do to get started. There was too much text in the docs and too many
buttons - once we fixed that users started consuming APIs within a minute

\- Integrations with other platforms - how can I use this with something like
Zapier (where all the non techies live)

\- Community <-> Have a question? Join our Community slack/discord/board
whatever instead of emailing you.

~~~
mikeyanderson
Awesome. Thanks! \- In January we're going to start live webinars where users
can ask questions and we can help with specific questions. We'll use those
recordings to make some onboarding videos. The second two are great ideas. I'm
going to see if we can get them on the road map ~ Mike

~~~
orliesaurus
Good luck my dude! Keep rocking it

------
hadeon
This is really great! Being able to deploy without installing anything +
having the pricing set per API call is exactly what I've been needing.

~~~
mikeyanderson
If we can help—let us know. We've got Intercom chat going and engineers ready
to help you get going :)

------
tramGG
There is an decentralized AI/ML startup building something in this domain on
top of Ethereum called Synapse.AI you'll want to check out if you're
interested in Web3 stuff. They do both the data, algorithms, and other
functionality to help autonomous agents grow.

Numerai also wants to monopolize Data and ML models in a decentralized way,
and I believe that is also on Ethereum.

There is also Enigma, Doc.ai, and a few others if you're interested in this
space.

~~~
mikeyanderson
Seems like they are mainly focused on data collecting and monetizing. Do you
see something about them hosting AI/ML models?

~~~
jamcrust
Yeah read the yellow paper. It's all about connecting data to models and
beyond. It's next level stuff. It's been posted a lot in the groups I'm a part
of and people are saying it's part of some crazy automated future of AI and
robots.

